# Blood Boa



## Rasfamily (Jan 4, 2014)

I know most people are not snake people but I had to show off one of the babies we produced this year.
This is a Blood Boa from the Island of San Salvador.
These very rare boas have the only gene that increases color in boa Constrictors and it makes them really red, hence the name Blood Boa


----------



## MoKa-Farms (Jun 19, 2013)

I usually strongly dislike snakes, but that one is gorgeous... love the deep red color


----------



## maple hill farm tina (Mar 14, 2010)

Wow! What a beautiful snake.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

gorgeous snake! that statue its on scared me though..... lol


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Very pretty snake...


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## Goat_in_Himmel (Jun 24, 2013)

Very attractive snake, looks like living copper in the photo...seems like an appropriate statue for it, too...would a statue be considered a snake "toy", the way cable spools etc. can be thought of as goat toys?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Love the coloring. Nice


----------



## fishin4cars (Dec 26, 2013)

Nice Boa! How big does that species get? I love snakes but I try to stay with those that don't get over 6-8'.


----------



## Rasfamily (Jan 4, 2014)

My female is just under 4' and she is a 2008,
These are considered El Salvadoran but due to their smaller size than the main land subspecies they are believed to be true island boas originating from the island of San Salvador.
I also have the Sonora Mexican boas that also stay around the 4' mark


----------



## fishin4cars (Dec 26, 2013)

That's VERY cool! 5 years old and only about 4' is an excellent size pet. I knew their were some Island Boas, sand boa's and rosey boas that didn't get nearly as big as some the other constrictors. I've had a couple of big guys, a Peruvian Redtail that got to be about 12', a Leusistic (sp?) Burmese that got to be 15' , and also kept a Retic for about a year and a half, he was maybe 9' when I re-homed it. Meaner than all get out! After that I decided not to get any more large snakes that got that big. Not that I don't like them, but it's like anything, once you realize your keeping something out of your comfort zone it's not fair for you or the animal. I've had a few reptiles and Fish for that matter over the years that I simply think are to big for the average pet owner to keep. 
I really like how you actually caught some of the rainbow shimmer on your blood in the picture. Not a easy thing to get in a photograph.


----------



## Rasfamily (Jan 4, 2014)

Well with me, my wife, my daughter, my son in law AND my 11 yr old granddaughter all in the reptile business I chose to keep only animals I feel are safe for the grand kids.
My wife dose have some of the Colombian morphs that get bigger her biggest girl is just over 6', my son in law and daughter have Bearded dragons and my granddaughter hopes to produce her own pied Ball pythons in a couple of years.:wink:


----------



## LordDreyfus (Jan 9, 2014)

Awesome! I raised reptiles for 20yrs, but I'm out of the hobby now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------

